# FROM THIS 22222 THIS !!!!



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

Show us your progress ... Love to see and hear all your hard work..










































This is Flash, foal pics then his first bit session. His first lead session. The last was take a few days ago.

Having a ball, can't wait to ride him. I think about 7mths away.

Thanks


----------



## Our boyjack (Jan 21, 2007)

I moved this to the general thread... Wrong one I think. New Sorry


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice 8)


----------

